# Zwei Android Geräte verbinden



## mock789 (20. Dez 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte zwei Android Geräte verbinden, also mein Handy mit meinem Tablett Pc, und einfache Textnachrichten zwischen beiden verschicken, später dann auch gerne kleinere Datenbanken die vom einem Gerät erstellt werden vom anderem Gerät auslesen lassen.

Wie mach ich das? Also ich hab gelesen, dass man beide Geräte direkt verbinden kann, dass das aber nur über wlan geht, also wenn beide im gleichen Netz sind. Wenn ich beide übers Internet verbinden möchte brauche ich angeblich eine Android -> Server -> Android Verbindung.

Ich hab leider sehr wenig Ahnung von dem Thema, kann mich da jemand mal aufklären???


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Dez 2012)

Du musst eben an die Adresse des anderen Gerätes kommen. Lokal kann man z.B. via Multicast das andere Gerät sehr einfach finden, was aber afaik nicht alle Android-Devices unterstützen. Broadcast wäre auch noch eine Alternative. Im Zweifel kann man sich aber auch die IP anzeigen lassen und beim anderen Gerät eingeben 

Sind die beiden Geräte nicht im selben Netz wirds schwieriger. Ein Server bietet sich da an, weil dieser normalerweise ein feste IP besitzt. Die beiden Geräte können dann z.B. über den Server miteinander kommunizieren.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Dez 2012)

Moin,



Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Broadcast wäre auch noch eine Alternative.


nein - eher das richtige. Bei Broadcast musst Du nichts über das Netzwerk wissen, einfach an ANY schicken. Bei Multicast musst Du darauf spekulieren das Deine Multicast-Addresse(n) nicht bereits in dem Netzwerk verwendet werden.

hand, mogel

BTW: Ich weis die Chance ist rund 1 zu 2^32 (ohne die Ports) das die Adressen vergeben sind


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Dez 2012)

Wie gesagt, nicht alle Android-Geräte unterstützen Multicast. Von daher wäre es schonmal von der Kompatibilität die bessere Wahl.


----------



## mock789 (21. Dez 2012)

Für mich ist der Fall der interessante in dem beide Geräte nicht im gleichen Netz sind. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe brauch ich da einen Server. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie man einen Server programmiert der nicht auf dem eigenen Laptop oder so läuft. 

Kann mir jemand dazu ein paar Informationen geben???


----------



## hemeroc (21. Dez 2012)

Anbieten würde sich dabei die AppEngine von Google, finde ich persönlich recht angenehm. Da es, solange man ein bestimtes Quota nicht überschreitet, sogar gratis verwendet werden kann, also ideal für den "Hausgebrauch/Testbetrieb".
Außerdem sparrt man sich das Aufsetzen, Warten, usw. einer eigenen Servermaschine.

Liebe Grüße
Hemeroc


----------



## Gonzo17 (21. Dez 2012)

Allgemeine Frage in die Runde, wenn wir schon dabei sind - funktioniert eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Android-Geräten auch über Bluetooth? Also klar, man kann sich Dateien hin und her schicken. Aber geht es tatsächlich auch, dass man beispielsweise einen Chat schreiben könnte, der über Bluetooth funktioniert und dass man aus der Chat-App heraus erkennt, wer noch Bluetooth an UND die App hat?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (21. Dez 2012)

Anscheinend ja. Habe es nicht angesehen, aber in den Samples ist ein Bluetoothchat dabei.


----------

